# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  SQL Server Agent Error Log Question

## Gary Andrews

There is a stored procedure (sp_cycle_errorlog) which can be
executed to cause the SQL Server error log to cycle.

Is there anything similiar for the SQL Server Agent Error log?

----------


## leelo7

The sp_cycle_agent_errorlog stored procedure is in the msdb system database.

----------

